# Bob Marlin Fish Slayer 3-18



## CaptScoob38 (Jan 30, 2012)

Headed out Tues evening to the edge and found some mingosauruses, caught about a dozen or so then headed to the elbow to camp out with sword baits out, no luck, not even any squid in the light, just thousands of tiny man o wars. Woke up and caught two small golden tiles on my tile spot which was disappointing although still kinda new to that and got one snowy. Headed in further to a spot and caught the four finest scamp ive ever seen out of six bites, pretty sure I lost another on the way up even bigger than the ones in the pics. Only one spot was holding them as we tried others nearby. Headed back out to our mingo spot and loaded up with another dozen or so before heading in, oh yeah and got one lane snapper that I always seem to bring home as well, def one of my better trips to remember, and my girlfriends first offshore trip and she didnt get sick, thank god for those patches, think she's a keeper!!!


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Dang fine scamp and mingos! I'd say definitely a keeper. Nice report and pics!


----------



## soco44 (Dec 19, 2013)

Those are some nice Scamp!!! That's it.....I'm throwing the boat in water this Saturday rain or shine.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Looks like you had a great day out there ! Thanks for sharing your trip.
Very nice grade of mingos and scamp.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Dude, that's killer trip, thanks for the report!


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Those are some stud scamps. I've been having trouble finding them lately. How deep were they?


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

It looks like some of the fish on the table are singing to us.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Great report! Love the boat as well. Is it a 2301 or 2601? I bought a new 2101 WA years ago and was the best boat I ever owned.


----------



## CaptScoob38 (Jan 30, 2012)

Its a 2101 and I love it as well, feels a lot bigger than it is.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great post and pics!


----------



## GROUPAGROUPAGROUPA (Apr 6, 2008)

Capt. Delynn said:


> Those are some stud scamps. I've been having trouble finding them lately. How deep were they?


I am sure that they were caught in 120 ft or less


----------



## GROUPAGROUPAGROUPA (Apr 6, 2008)

:whistling::thumbup:


GROUPAGROUPAGROUPA said:


> I am sure that they were caught in 120 ft or less


----------

